# Stop: 0x00000007B (0xF78A2528, 0xc00000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000) blue screen



## ajrobson (Aug 2, 2006)

I get the message Stop: 0x00000007B (0xF78A2528, 0xc00000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)
when trying to boot up windows can anybody tell me whats up with it and how to solve it as i don't know what it means.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

See if this helps
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=324103


----------



## ajrobson (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks i will read that, iJust tried my pc again and it started up fine so im still confused as to why it happened


----------



## ajrobson (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok it started up but then after a few minutes it made a weird click noise inside the pc then froze. I tired to retsart it but got a message saying the ntoskrnl.exe was missing and asked me to copy the above file that is the 2nd time it asked that the first it said the file hal.dll was missing. as anybody got any ideas?


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

The "click" could be the hard drive starting to fail and this is possibly why you seem to have a damaged boot.ini file.
Try this link for repairing the file
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/124550


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I would bet money on a failing hard disk. Download and run the hd maker's utility for checking the drive. You download this from whoever made the drive ie WD, Maxtor, Seagate, etc.

Next if you have anything important on the drive, I would pull the drive and slave it to the system you are using now. Copy any important data; reinstall the drive and run the test.


----------



## ajrobson (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks i have a maxtor hard drive, i cannot find the utility can i just use chkdsk? i have got windows back up i did not have anything important on the drive so i just reinstalled windows.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Reinstalling windows may cure the boot problem. it won't cure a failing hard drive.
Download seatools for windows and test the drive


----------



## ajrobson (Aug 2, 2006)

ok i ran the tests and it just said passed at the end of each.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If the drive passed ALL tests not just the quick test, it is probably ok.


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

Just because the drive clicks, this does not mean the drive is definately failing but most of the time this is an indicator - bad sectors on the drive often cause this and can be fixed by simply doing "chkdsk /r" and "chkdsk /f" in command prompt.

Nick.


----------



## ajrobson (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks i will try those chldsk now i did both the short and tests and it passed all of them.


----------

